# Gabby Petito



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont see a good outcome here.
Sad story.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, it is very sad. I hope a couple of her cousins are keeping keeping boyfriend company since LEO's don't seem to know his location according the news. Maybe they can convince him his cooperation is greatly appreciated.









Gabby Petito's family attorney says fiancé Brian Laundrie 'is not missing, he is hiding' :: WRAL.com


The FBI is involved in the search for 23-year-old Brian Laundrie, police in North Port said in a statement late Friday, expressing frustration that Laundrie's family did not speak with investigators for nearly a week about Petito's disappearance.




www.wral.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just read the story. Hoping for the best and expecting the worst.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

As many talk show hosts have pondered this weekend...

It is always the blond haired blue eyed beautiful ones they obsess over.

What about some poor kid in the inner city. Many of those missing.

They don't get even a whisper of attention 

Sure, it's sad. But it is also a media distraction from all the other stuff going on that might make someone look bad.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> As many talk show hosts have pondered this weekend...
> 
> It is always the blond haired blue eyed beautiful ones they obsess over.
> 
> ...


I can only comment on the ones I hear about. All are horrific.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thinking a connection with the 2 women killed in same area. Since this young couple visited one of the dead womens place of work.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Paintings he's posted are scary weird...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

They had an incident in Utah where the police were called.
Called a mental health episode.
OCD and anxiety issues.
Cops separated them for the night.
That's a bad omen.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds like the guy is a creep. There is video of cops separating them due to an argument but the guy should come forward and tell cops all he knows. Not doing so makes him look guilty. He should at least know where he last saw her if they got into another argument and she left. Hope they find him soon and he talks. Too bad waterboarding is off the table.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> Paintings he's posted are scary weird...


I think he bought those from Hunter Biden.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

poppy said:


> Sounds like the guy is a creep. There is video of cops separating them due to an argument but the guy should come forward and tell cops all he knows. Not doing so makes him look guilty. He should at least know where he last saw her if they got into another argument and she left. Hope they find him soon and he talks. Too bad waterboarding is off the table.


From what I read the she was the aggressor. His actions do make a person wonder.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> From what I read the she was the aggressor. His actions do make a person wonder.


Or he changed his mind after convincing her to help and she was angry he wouldn't hold up or planned to hang her out to dry. 

Odds are he was the bad actor. Time will tell!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He knows what he did. I pray his conscious eats at him until he comes forward about what happened.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there's been a body found where they were searching. haven't identified it yet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Laundrie ran away some time on Friday. I have to question why he was never considered a "person of interest" or a suspect.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Laundrie ran away some time on Friday. I have to question why he was never considered a "person of interest" or a suspect.


He was a person of interest according to the articles I ready late last week. He had lawyered up and declined to speak with LEO.

They thought he was in his parents house. When they came to search, he was not there.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> there's been a body found where they were searching. haven't identified it yet.


So sad.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is a local resident that is missing in that area as well.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

at one of the press conference i was listening to. the body fits her discription and they are sending condolences to the family . now to find him. maybe he killed himself also


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

At any given time there are dozens of these cases going on, all over the country. What made this one get picked up and carried on the news nation wide?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Blonde hair, blue eyes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

could be i wouldn't say that though. i've been following these crime stories for years and many of them have made the news and they are not all white. could be because her family have been out there day and night pushing it. who knows.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Black inner city guy knocks out his girlfriend and kills her in the alley and hides the body? Happens all the time, but it doesn't click your mouse or your remote enough for the media to push it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They were ”influencers” who were podcasting, I think.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Body found. :-(

ETA: As usual, ya'll are well ahead of me.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope I was right about who is keeping him company.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

She was writing a vlog but told the cops he was a "downer" and didn't believe she could do it. Not a good idea for two young people with mental health problems to take off across the country.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> He was a person of interest according to the articles I ready late last week. He had lawyered up and declined to speak with LEO.
> 
> They thought he was in his parents house. When they came to search, he was not there.


Yes, he was declared a person of interest when I wrote that post. From what I had read earlier he was not, or maybe the articles I was reading just didn't mention it.

Just looked again and he was only declared a person of interest about 4 days ago, but not when he came home without her.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I cannot imagine what her parents are going through. They have my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> At any given time there are dozens of these cases going on, all over the country. What made this one get picked up and carried on the news nation wide?


When a murder crosses state lines it becomes a federal offense. Hence the FBI involvement. That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Has the murder crossed state lines, which ones ? Far as I have read they are still looking for people to suspect and looking for suspects. Lots of information being withheld according to law enforcment so it might just be a case of what we have not been told yet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

FBI searches Florida home of Gabby Petito's boyfriend


NORTH PORT, Fla. (AP) — FBI agents and police Monday searched the home of the boyfriend wanted for questioning in the death of 22-year-old Gabby Petito, whose body was discovered over the weekend at a Wyoming national park months after the couple set out on a cross-country road trip.




apnews.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Has the murder crossed state lines, which ones ? Far as I have read they are still looking for people to suspect and looking for suspects. Lots of information being withheld according to law enforcment so it might just be a case of what we have not been told yet.


I meant to say murderer but auto correct once again knows better than me.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I read that they identified her body yesterday. I feel bad for the family. They will catch him soon, and all of us evil white men well be branded as perverts and cereal killers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> cereal


I am a serial cereal eater


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> I read that they identified her body yesterday. I feel bad for the family. They will catch him soon, and all of us evil white men well be branded as perverts and cereal killers.


Yep. Gives us honest sociopaths a bad name.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> I read that they identified her body yesterday. I feel bad for the family. They will catch him soon, and all of us evil white men well be branded as perverts and cereal killers.


He might have went into those woods down there
That might have been a ruse
He may have committed suicide


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope he went swimming in the swamp.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope he went swimming in the swamp.


If he did it, and it wasn’t self-defense, I think it would be better if the family got to find out why he did it, and he gets three hots, a cot, and a brand-new prison wallet so big he has to get a drawstring closure installed in it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Black inner city guy knocks out his girlfriend and kills her in the alley and hides the body? Happens all the time, but it doesn't click your mouse or your remote enough for the media to push it.


Nobody reports on the NBA or NFL any more.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

He might try to hide in the swamps and get et by a gator.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If he isn't careful, he may get the Floridaman moniker.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I wish they would figure out who the person was that killed the gal. When they know that they can and should spend the time to find the culprit. 
If they have figured it out then they should say so and get on with the job.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I think we should wait until the autopsy. If she was the abuser then she may have killed him then killed herself. 

Right?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

She might be a abuser at times or not. Probably does not matter other than possible motives. I would be surprised if the autopsy has not already been done and just waiting on results. Law enforcment will hopefully figure it all out. A person would assume they would not be looking for the boyfriend unless they thought he was guilty. But as many know, assuming is a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> She might be a abuser at times or not. Probably does not matter other than possible motives. I would be surprised if the autopsy has not already been done and just waiting on results. Law enforcment will hopefully figure it all out. A person would assume they would not be looking for the boyfriend unless they thought he was guilty. But as many know, assuming is a dangerous thing to do.


Just saying, you never know. I have a friend who is a cop. Been one for 20 years now. When he was a rookie there was a domestic violence call and they sent him in first "to get some experience". After he handcuffed the male (because it is always the male right?) the woman came from behind and knocked him out with a skillet. After he came to he was the butt of many jokes for a while. He learned his lesson though about not to stick to stereotypes that we all hear about on a day to day basis.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

So many things to keep in mind dealing with domestic issues.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

So he gets back on the 1st and his parents ask where is Gabby?
Not sure, in Wyoming somewhere?
Well time for a lawyer for you.
They dont tell her parents for 10 days she didn't return to Florida with him?
No, that doesn't stink at all.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The parents of Gabby had gone public to plead with the guy and his parents to at least let them know where they should be looking, if they were even in the right area.
Not a word other than to refer to his attorney.
Even if he had nothing to do with her disappearance, that is a special kind of mom and pop he has that would get in front of their kid like that.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I think they found out what area by another couple that had the van on their dashcam on or around the 27th of August.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> The parents of Gabby had gone public to plead with the guy and his parents to at least let them know where they should be looking, if they were even in the right area.
> Not a word other than to refer to his attorney.
> Even if he had nothing to do with her disappearance, that is a special kind of mom and pop he has that would get in front of their kid like that.


Oh they're special alright.
Cold and heartless. 
That girl lived with them for a year.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Elevenpoint said:


> So he gets back on the 1st and his parents ask where is Gabby?
> Not sure, in Wyoming somewhere?
> Well time for a lawyer for you.
> They dont tell her parents for 10 days she didn't return to Florida with him?
> No, that doesn't stink at all.


With her van no less


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

On the other hand, he knew her better than we do.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> Oh they're special alright.
> Cold and heartless.
> That girl lived with them for a year.


I was a cop for twenty years, and anyone who answers any questions from the police without their attorney present is a damm fool.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

likely what happened they were told not to talk by their attorney. probably backfired in this case though. i see the police or FBI entered the house(parents house i guess) last night and took out boxes and towed away cars (or was that just the mustang) 

i saw the words crime scene in reference to the house search. that would mean something happened there. sometimes the reporters word things wrong though. the police likely know a lot more than they are saying. we will just have to wait.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> I was a cop for twenty years, and anyone who answers any questions from the police without their attorney present is a damm fool.


Something about “anything you say can and will be twisted into unrecognizable incriminating evidence and used against you.”.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

@FBIDenver
Teton County Coroner Dr. Brent Blue confirmed the remains are those of Gabrielle Venora Petito, date of birth March 19, 1999. Coroner Blue’s initial determination for the manner of death is homicide. The cause of death remains pending final autopsy results.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Forcast said:


> @FBIDenver
> Teton County Coroner Dr. Brent Blue confirmed the remains are those of Gabrielle Venora Petito, date of birth March 19, 1999. Coroner Blue’s initial determination for the manner of death is homicide. The cause of death remains pending final autopsy results.


Death at the hands of a psychopath. 
I knew that from the get go.
So did his mommy and daddy.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> I was a cop for twenty years, and anyone who answers any questions from the police without their attorney present is a damm fool.


And your a damn fool if you believe any of this.
You know it stinks to high heaven
Get real


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> I was a cop for twenty years, and anyone who answers any questions from the police without their attorney present is a damm fool.


So the park ranger that was female that told her it looked like a toxic relationship was wrong? 
No she was on the money. 
Gabby should have fled home
She would be alive today


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> They were ”influencers” who were podcasting, I think.



It's a sad story all around. And I know that parents can't control their adult children - but 22 year old Gabby has lived with the boyfriend and his parents for about a year. They then decide to do a cross country trip in a van that apparently was Gabby's.

The last time her parents actually talked to Gabby - she was sending them photo's so they could download them on to her blog site as she had limited internet.

I just have to wonder who financed this trip? Shouldn't 22 year olds be working - rather than crossing the country in a van?

As for the boyfriend's parents - so he drives the van back to his parent's house - and the parents don't want to know where Gabby is? (The girl that has been living with them for like a year?). They don't want to know why he is driving her van and left her out west?

He doesn't bother to call her parents to say anything that he has returned home in her van and that he left Gabby out West? Once the police get involved, he lawyer's up immediately and won't talk to the police? People are searching for her, but the boyfriend doesn't?

He decides to go "hiking" and then when he doesn't return, his parents find his car and leave a note in it. The following day, they then go and get the car and return home with it, and then call the police to report him "missing".

I'm quite sure he didn't go "hiking". The parents know where he is - and he took off to some other state or some other country.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Michael W. Smith said:


> It's a sad story all around. And I know that parents can't control their adult children - but 22 year old Gabby has lived with the boyfriend and his parents for about a year. They then decide to do a cross country trip in a van that apparently was Gabby's.
> 
> The last time her parents actually talked to Gabby - she was sending them photo's so they could download them on to her blog site as she had limited internet.
> 
> ...


There are more questions than answers at this point but her employment doesn't overly concern me in the sense that she was employed and I know quite a few young people that have spent time travelling Europe just before or just after college. 

I'm not sure about the 'social influencer' thing because I think it's like anything else. A dedicated few will make a living and the rest will need to get a job. 

At this point, we really don't know if this truly was her idea or something she was talked into and because there seemed to be some concern about money, maybe she had expressed a desire for the great adventure to end.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> So the park ranger that was female that told her it looked like a toxic relationship was wrong?
> No she was on the money.
> Gabby should have fled home
> She would be alive today


The ranger was probably right, and she should of fled. That doesn't change the fact that talking to the police without your attorney is stupid.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Michael W. Smith said:


> lawyer's up immediately and won't talk to the police?


It doesn't matter if you are guilty or innocent, you should never talk to police without an attorney present. That is just the world we live in. There are plenty of innocent people sitting in prison.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

They didn't have to talk to the police. They could have called the parents of the girl.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> Just saying, you never know. I have a friend who is a cop. Been one for 20 years now. When he was a rookie there was a domestic violence call and they sent him in first "to get some experience". After he handcuffed the male (because it is always the male right?) the woman came from behind and knocked him out with a skillet. After he came to he was the butt of many jokes for a while. He learned his lesson though about not to stick to stereotypes that we all hear about on a day to day basis.


While on domestic calls, I have arrested as many women as men, and sometimes both on the same call. There is one woman I arrested three different times, before she even appeared for the first court date.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A good friend was a deputy many years ago. He would respond to the same drunken schreeching woman's call of her husband beating her about every 10 days.
Her husband usually had the worst of it when he arrived. The 4th time he warned her he was taking them both in the next time he came out. The 4th call came and the woman had marks on her arm so he went to cuff the guy. She crawled right up my buddy's back, a forearm under his throat and started punching him in the head. "Let go of my husband you SOB!" He flipped her over her and she somersaulted off the porch and was knocked unconscious.
Of course a complaint was filed against him.
He quit a few years later; it wasn't over the domestic calls like that but rather the politics in his office.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> They didn't have to talk to the police. They could have called the parents of the girl.


You can drive yourself crazy playing would, could, and should have. Even if they catch this guy, we will probably never know the whole story. That is why when I was investigating a case, I never allowed my self to care on any kind of a personal level. I have seen cases where perfectly innocent people fled, and stayed hid for a long time, simply because they were scared. I have seen guilty people go free, and innocent people go to prison. Justice has very little to do with how the system operates.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Redlands Okie said:


> A person would assume they would not be looking for the boyfriend unless they thought he was guilty. But as many know, assuming is a dangerous thing to do.


Any officer who just assumes that a suspect is guilty, should be fired and never allowed to work in law enforcement again. Any officer who uses the word assume, while working a active case should turn in his badge and go work at Circle K.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> So the park ranger that was female that told her it looked like a toxic relationship was wrong?


What does the gender and opinion of a Park Ranger, have to do with having your attorney present while being questioned by police?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ABC co-anchor T.J. Holmes said Wednesday on “Good Morning America” that the media’s coverage of Gabby Petito is “perpetuating the idea that some lives matter more” than Black lives.

Holmes said, “There are some names that become a household name, Lacey Peterson, Natalee Holloway, Elizabeth Smart, Gabby Petito. There are others like Kierra Coles names like Jelani Day names like Daniel Robinson. Why don’t you know those names? 

Those are people of color who’ve gone missing that didn’t get the same media attention. And a lot of people online are taking advantage of this moment to not just highlight other cases but also highlight the disparity in the media’s coverage of them.”

He continued, “Here’s the despairing truth, Gabby Petito is one of so many reported missing each year. At the end of 2020, the FBI had over 89,000 active missing persons cases, 45% of those cases, people of color. 

Petito’s story has renewed debate about which cases get attention and the media’s seeming infatuation with missing white women, but her case also sparked a call to action to bring others home. Like Daniel Robinson, a 24-year-old geologist who went missing in the desert outside Buckeye, Arizona, in late June.”

Homes added, “It’s important this is not an either/or situation. You can still say that the Petito story is worthy. It should make headlines. You can feel for her family but at the same time say these other stories about minorities missing are important to highlight as well. 

We went through summer last year, Black Lives Matter. That had to do with equity and police treatment of African-Americans. But this same idea of Black Lives Matter is important in all of our responsibility as media coverage. 

When you highlight certain stories of certain people and not others, you’re perpetuating the idea that some lives matter more, and this is why this conversation is important to have.”









ABC's Holmes: Petito Coverage 'Perpetuating' Idea Some Lives Matter More Than Black Lives


ABC co-anchor T.J. Holmes said Wednesday on "Good Morning America" that the media's coverage of Gabby Petito is "perpetuating the idea that some lives matter more" than Black lives. | Clips




www.breitbart.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> ABC co-anchor T.J. Holmes said Wednesday on “Good Morning America” that the media’s coverage of Gabby Petito is “perpetuating the idea that some lives matter more” than Black lives.
> 
> Holmes said, “There are some names that become a household name, Lacey Peterson, Natalee Holloway, Elizabeth Smart, Gabby Petito. There are others like Kierra Coles names like Jelani Day names like Daniel Robinson. Why don’t you know those names?
> 
> ...


Mr. Holmes is trying to bolster his on air image, and it will probably work. I have known a few journalist, even dated one for a while. They are perpetually worried about their image. And will say anything they think will improve it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> While on domestic calls, I have arrested as many women as men, and sometimes both on the same call. There is one woman I arrested three different times, before she even appeared for the first court date.


What my friend says too. He said his fellow officers felt bad because they didn't think she would get that violent that fast. That still didn't keep them from making fun of him though.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> What does the gender and opinion of a Park Ranger, have to do with having your attorney present while being questioned by police?


I appreciate your perspective from your point of view being in law enforcement.
But you knew from the get go this was a murder and nothing else.
He was a wacko and killed her
We all know that regardless of our background.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> Mr. Holmes is trying to bolster his on air image, and it will probably work. I have known a few journalist, even dated one for a while. They are perpetually worried about their image. And will say anything they think will improve it.


They could improve their image by telling the truth!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> He was a wacko and killed her.


assume much?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The NY Times has joined the chorus of people pointing to the attention of GP while ignoring crimes against people of color. 

Numb to the dumb


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Evons hubby said:


> assume much?


No....great intuition.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> No....great intuition.


Intuition like that has put a lotta innocent people in jail… or worse.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> The NY Times has joined the chorus of people pointing to the attention of GP while ignoring crimes against people of color.
> 
> Numb to the dumb


If the NY Times isn't picking up the other stories, the blame lies with them and industry peers not the public.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> If the NY Times isn't picking up the other stories, the blame lies with them and industry peers not the public.


That was exactly my thought too. They sound more and more like the government every day.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> I appreciate your perspective from your point of view being in law enforcement.
> But you knew from the get go this was a murder and nothing else.
> He was a wacko and killed her
> We all know that regardless of our background.


He probably did kill her. That doesn't change the necessity of having your attorney present while answering questions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> If the NY Times isn't picking up the other stories, the blame lies with them and industry peers not the public.


Introspection is not their strong suit


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> That was exactly my thought too. They sound more and more like the government every day.


They are. They are part of the Ministry of Truth.


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> From what I read the she was the aggressor. His actions do make a person wonder.


I think he was a narcissist and made himself look like the victim. I read that the last time they were seen, he kept slapping her over and over. Now she is the one who is dead, and he has gone into hiding. Many people do not understand narcissism and narcissists. They are manipulative, story tellers, and always play the victim. They never see themselves as the villain. They are smooth talkers. I totally believe that was the case here.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Weedygarden said:


> I think he was a narcissist and made himself look like the victim.


he was very good at playing the victim too. Leaving marks on his face is classic!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Evons hubby said:


> he was very good at playing the victim too. Leaving marks on his face is classic!


Judging from other reports, I have a feeling that they both hold some blame for physical harm. Neither is okay nor does it justify killing someone. 

In either case, we stand to know a great deal more if he was available to share his side of the story.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't believe his parents won't be charged with something. They took a family camping trip right after he came home. Now for me camping after i had been camping would not be my thing. Maybe the parents set him up in a hide away wilderness ? See they did also charge him with credit card theft. Idk about you but if my kid came home with the girl friends van without her and she had lived in my house for a year we would have been back on the road to go get her day one. With police and her parents too. My bet is his parents knew, and he has since committed suicide.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Forcast said:


> Can't believe his parents won't be charged with something. They took a family camping trip right after he came home. Now for me camping after i had been camping would not be my thing. Maybe the parents set him up in a hide away wilderness ? See they did also charge him with credit card theft. Idk about you but if my kid came home with the girl friends van without her and she had lived in my house for a year we would have been back on the road to go get her day one. With police and her parents too. My bet is his parents knew, and he has since committed suicide.


Don't worry
There will be charges
Federal hopefully


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> Judging from other reports, I have a feeling that they both hold some blame for physical harm. Neither is okay nor does it justify killing someone.
> 
> In either case, we stand to know a great deal more if he was available to share his side of the story.


Maybe her parents fed him to the crocagators?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Evons hubby said:


> Maybe her parents fed him to the crocagators?


It doesn't sound like her parents have been able to speak with him or get close enough to feed him to anything but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I doubt he is in the swamp where they are looking.
Wouldn't be a place to survive long.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> I doubt he is in the swamp where they are looking.
> Wouldn't be a place to survive long.


I don't think so either. I'd be more interested in the camping trip he took with his parents the previous weekend. I think that's the last actualy time anyone physically saw him.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

wr said:


> I don't think so either. I'd be more interested in the camping trip he took with his parents the previous weekend. I think that's the last actualy time anyone physically saw him.


The parents are in on hiding him somehow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Elevenpoint said:


> The parents are in on hiding him somehow.


We had a young girl go missing here last year. The boyfriend murdered her. Him and his father buried her.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Woman missing out here awhile back
Found buried in boyfriends back yard 5 miles from here


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Elevenpoint said:


> Woman missing out here awhile back
> Found buried in boyfriends back yard 5 miles from here


Bet the boyfriend is a person of interest in that case.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

kinderfeld said:


> Bet the boyfriend is a person of interest in that case.


He admitted it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Elevenpoint said:


> He admitted it.


Person of extreme interest then.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> But you knew from the get go this was a murder and nothing else.


I never said it wasn't murder. I believe it was a homicide, the evidence will tell us if it was murder. If you are guilty you should have an attorney present when talking to the police. If you are innocent it is even more important to have your attorney present when talking to the police. During an investigation the job of the police is to gather evidence. Anything you say can be evidence. Guilt or innocence in the eyes of the law, can hang on a single word.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Elevenpoint said:


> Don't worry
> There will be charges
> Federal hopefully


Wonder if police went to the location parents and son went camping after he came home without her ?
Well.Dog the Bounty Hunter knocked on his parents door today
No one answered


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^^^ fair call


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

po boy said:


> View attachment 100274


See my earlier post about her cousins.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

His autopsy came back as suicide.
Gunshot to the head.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Elevenpoint said:


> His autopsy came back as suicide.
> Gunshot to the head.


Did they find a gun near his body or don't we know that information?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I wonder whose remains they really found. Or they had the same thought that I did originally and that is why it took them so long to announce they could announce it was him?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

VBF said:


> Did they find a gun near his body or don't we know that information?


I've never heard that information.
That's a bit important I thought also.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Elevenpoint said:


> His autopsy came back as suicide.
> Gunshot to the head.


I think what really happened is his parents executed him after he came home and confessed to them that he had murdered the girl. 

If they cared about him and knew of his guilt and actions that they could not possibly condone, and knew what horrors would happen to him if he was tried, sentenced and imprisoned ..... no loving and conscientious parents would want that kind of death to happen to their son no matter how bad his own crime of murder was. They would have seen justice served quickly and with finality by executing him themselves and then leading police to the vicinity of his remains so it could be confirmed that he was dead and the man-hunt for him could end.

.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Paumon said:


> I think what really happened is his parents executed him after he came home and confessed to them that he had murdered the girl.
> 
> If they cared about him and knew of his guilt and actions that they could not possibly condone, and knew what horrors would happen to him if he was tried, sentenced and imprisoned ..... no loving and conscientious parents would want that kind of death to happen to their son no matter how bad his own crime of murder was. They would have seen justice served quickly and with finality by executing him themselves and then leading police to the vicinity of his remains so it could be confirmed that he was dead and the man-hunt for him could end.
> 
> .


Are you a human with offspring?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Hiro, what would you do if you found out your adult offspring killed someone in a cold blooded murder? 

Surely they had questions. I wonder what he told them when they asked about Gabby.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Are you a human with offspring?


Did you think I would say that I am this --> 👽 ??? How old are you? Do you realize how silly, thoughtless and immature your question is?

Yes, I'm a human mother with offspring, grand-offspring and great grand-offspring. Are you capable of asking me an intelligent question about my humanity and humane-ness? Ask me an intelligent, practical and well thought out question without displaying your typical thoughtless knee-jerk reactions and implied insults and I promise you I will always be honest with you and tell you the truth about my opinions and beliefs.

I second Danaus29's question. What would you do if you found out your adult offspring was a cold-blooded murderer who killed a supposed loved one? Would you condone it, hide it and let it go without redress and pretend as if it never happened? Or would you do the merciful redress that conscientious parents and grandparents were commanded by God to do in biblical times with their offspring who proved to be cold blooded murderers and a danger to their society?

Be honest and tell the truth now. 

.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Fbi seems to lie alot. People put a lot of energy into searching when fbi new he was dead from beginning. His parents found him on day 2 when they put a note on the car at the park.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Paumon said:


> Did you think I would say that I am this --> 👽 ??? How old are you? Do you realize how silly, thoughtless and immature your question is?
> 
> Yes, I'm a human mother with offspring, grand-offspring and great grand-offspring. Are you capable of asking me an intelligent question about my humanity and humane-ness? Ask me an intelligent, practical and well thought out question without displaying your typical thoughtless knee-jerk reactions and implied insults and I promise you I will always be honest with you and tell you the truth about my opinions and beliefs.
> 
> ...


"merciful redress"? I may be immature and thoughtless, in your opinion; but, the very thought of executing your own child for any reason seems non-human, to me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> Or would you do the merciful redress that conscientious parents and grandparents were commanded by God to do in biblical times with their offspring who proved to be cold blooded murderers and a danger to their society?
> Be honest and tell the truth now.


So you live your life according to the Old Testament?
It is pretty hard to simply commit to John 3v16 and love your brother as yourself. If you want to try and follow the letters of the law as put forth in those 39 books good luck with that.
I'm not sure what justice is served withy paying for the sins of your son and willingly going into prison for his murder on the assumption that he was a cold blooded killer himself?
You used the word "proved" but that has yet to be determined.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't even put down my own dog. Can't imagine what that would be like for one of my kids.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> I think what really happened is his parents executed him after he came home and confessed to them that he had murdered the girl.
> 
> If they cared about him and knew of his guilt and actions that they could not possibly condone, and knew what horrors would happen to him if he was tried, sentenced and imprisoned ..... no loving and conscientious parents would want that kind of death to happen to their son no matter how bad his own crime of murder was. They would have seen justice served quickly and with finality by executing him themselves and then leading police to the vicinity of his remains so it could be confirmed that he was dead and the man-hunt for him could end.
> 
> .


You stay up there


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Kind of explains how we get kids that grow up to do what it seems he might have done.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hiro said:


> "merciful redress"? I may be immature and thoughtless, in your opinion; but, *the very thought of executing your own child for any reason seems non-human, to me.*


Thanks, that's better. It's an honest response about yourself on a personal level and it's not an accusation or insult aimed against anyone else.

I believe that many parents, including the above mentioned parents of the young man in question, knowing for sure that their offspring had committed a heinous crime of murder against a loved one and knowing the kinds of terrible things that will happen to their child in prison, would not want to see their child be sentenced to prison. The thought of their homicidal child being subjected to the cruel punishments of other inmates, of brutal beatings, broken bones and injured internal organs, of having teeth knocked out, enduring repeated violent sodomy and forced oral sex and other physical violations and the subjugation of being the bum-boy and slave of other inmates until eventually he is killed by them ..... that would be considered by the parents to be a non-human and inhumane thing for the parents to allow their child to have to endure all of that kind of horror until he is killed in prison. 

Those parents would believe that instead of allowing their child to endure all of those indignities until he is violently killed, the humane thing for them to do for their child would be to immediately execute him themselves or to encourage him and provide him with the means and personal assistance for their child to take his own life.

That is what I think was done by the parents of the young man in question and I think it makes them honourable, compassionately human and humane parents who did the right thing by their child. They're not non-humans who would prefer to allow vengeance and cruel punishments and torture against their homicidal child.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You keep referring to him as a child. He wasn't a child.
You may not like what your kids do as adults, but you give up the right to make decisions about their life. If they want you to murder them, they can choose to tell you so.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Paumon said:


> Thanks, that's better. It's an honest response about yourself on a personal level and it's not an accusation or insult aimed against anyone else.
> 
> I believe that many parents, including the above mentioned parents of the young man in question, knowing for sure that their offspring had committed a heinous crime of murder against a loved one and knowing the kinds of terrible things that will happen to their child in prison, would not want to see their child be sentenced to prison. The thought of their homicidal child being subjected to the cruel punishments of other inmates, of brutal beatings, broken bones and injured internal organs, of having teeth knocked out, enduring repeated violent sodomy and forced oral sex and other physical violations and the subjugation of being the bum-boy and slave of other inmates until eventually he is killed by them ..... that would be considered by the parents to be a non-human and inhumane thing for the parents to allow their child to have to endure all of that kind of horror until he is killed in prison.
> 
> ...


Even if your description of prison in the US were remotely accurate (it is not), you don't get to make that choice for another person. Claiming executing anyone to save them from prison is doing "the right thing" is outlandish and downright dangerous logic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe courts should order the deaths of parents who birthed and reared such monsters. 
Why bother with the user when you can nab the dealer?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> You keep referring to him as a child. He wasn't a child.
> You may not like what your kids do as adults, but you give up the right to make decisions about their life. If they want you to murder them, they can choose to tell you so.


Maybe you gave up the right, but maybe some of us care about our kids.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> You keep referring to him as a child. He wasn't a child.
> You may not like what your kids do as adults, but you give up the right to make decisions about their life. If they want you to murder them, they can choose to tell you so.


Regardless of their age, if it makes you feel better to refer to your children as your offspring rather than as your children that is your prerogative. I won't do that because to me it sounds too detached, clinical and impersonal. I believe that for all parents, our children are our children and should be referred to as our children from the day they are born until the day death parts us, again, regardless of their age. 

I also believe that if we are to be good parents we must take responsibility for and do the right duty by our children (and consequently for our society) from the day they are born until the day death parts us. We shouldn't abandon them and our responsibilities to them when they become adults. 

You say that _"If they want you to murder them, they can choose to tell you so"_. So, what about when they are conceived and born .... did they have the opportunity to tell the parents that they wanted to be born? Parents are the ones who make the decision to bring children into this world, the children don't ask to be born and we don't ask them if they want to be born. If we take full responsibility for the decisions we make to bring them into the world and we do our duty in raising them into moral, responsible and upstanding adults themselves it won't be necessary for the parents to make decisions about their children's lives when their children become adults and get set loose on the world.

If children do wrongs and harms when we set them loose on the world and foist them off onto our society it's because the parents were neglectful parents who reneged on their responsibilities and parental duties and did wrong by their children in the ways that they raised them. Parents need to be held to account and to make amends for their neglect of their children.

We don't know what went down between that young man and his parents when he confessed his sins to them and we likely never will know. But I think his parents made the decision to be responsible parents who make amends to their _child_ and to the society he harmed and to protect their child from further harm to come if he was to be incarcerated for his act of murder.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

coolrunnin said:


> Maybe you gave up the right, but maybe some of us care about our kids.


Giving up control over your adult children doesn't mean you quit loving them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> If children do wrongs and harms when we set them loose on the world and foist them off onto our society it's because the parents were neglectful parents who reneged on their responsibilities and parental duties and did wrong by their children in the ways that they raised them. Parents need to be held to account and to make amends for their neglect of their children.
> 
> We don't know what went down between that young man and his parents when he confessed his sins to them and we likely never will know. But I think his parents made the decision to be responsible parents who make amends to their _child_ and to the society he harmed and to protect their child from further harm to come if he was to be incarcerated for his act of murder.


Murdering your own adult children because you were neglectful in your duties as a parent? Ok then.
Killing your son or daughter to make amends for something sounds a little I don't know, Talibanish, especially since you are blaming yourself.
Try going to the parents of the daughter who was killed and confessing, asking for forgiveness and accepting the consequences of our justice system, well, that is kind of how it works in a civilized society.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Just think about all of the laws this civilized society has, so that it can handle the results of irresponsible parents.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So people who turned out to be horrible murderers are that way because their parents messed up and only because their parents messed up? It's never because there was just something wrong with that person or their brain was damaged somehow?

Brian Laundrie was not an only child. None of his siblings killed anyone.

What would you do if you found out your offspring was a Jeffrey Dahmer, Timothy McVeigh or Adolph Hitler?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Would you allow your offspring to run loose if they fitted the description of those you listed ? I would not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Would you allow your offspring to run loose if they fitted the description of those you listed ? I would not.


No, I would not allow my offspring to run loose if I knew they were as evil as those examples.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> No, I would not allow my offspring to run loose if I knew they were as evil as those examples.


There are many options other than cold blooded murder of your own. I cannot believe this is even a discussion.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did I say anything about cold blooded murder?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Did I say anything about cold blooded murder?


It appears that you "Liked" posts that advocated such.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Now you are the thought police?

How would you react if you found out that your grown offspring killed someone in cold blood? How would you react if you found out your grown offspring killed several people in cold blood? Would you be able to watch your child being beaten or abused in prison while waiting for death in prison?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Now you are the thought police?
> 
> How would you react if you found out that your grown offspring killed someone in cold blood? How would you react if you found out your grown offspring killed several people in cold blood? Would you be able to watch your child being beaten or abused in prison while waiting for death in prison?


I am not sure how you believe that I claim to be the thought police. I just found it terribly odd that you would "Like" posts that advocated killing your own child/offspring no matter what they had done. It seems unlikely that is even what happened in this case. But, were I the one of the parents of that dumbass and known where he was or would be, I would have led LEO to him and done my best to make sure he didn't commit suicide by cop or hurt anyone else. 

You and @Paumon visions of prison is not realistic. Terrible things do happen in prisons (just like outside of prisons), but it is not universal. Granted, child molesters and child killers have a tough time, as they should. But, random jackasses that kill their girlfriends.....not so much.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Am I not allowed to "like" part of a post? A person can "like" or agree with part of a post, but not necessarily the whole post. And nobody anywhere said anything about killing their own child "no matter what they had done".

Maybe a girl-friend killer would be abused in prison, maybe they wouldn't. Maybe they would get what they truly deserve, maybe they wouldn't. Maybe a person's soul is more important than what happens to their body.

No one will ever know what Laundry told his parents, no one will know if he even talked to his parents. Did they kill him or did they just play witness to his suicide? You don't know, I don't know. Only they know what happened. They lost their son when (if) he killed Gabby in cold blood.

At any rate, I hope and pray I never have to deal with discovering my offspring was a murderer. I would hope no one ever has to find out their offspring is a murderer. Unfortunately sometimes people find out their offspring, sometimes even children, are cold blooded killers. In the end, do you turn them over to the police and pray for justice while worrying about retaliation, or do you take another course?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Am I not allowed to "like" part of a post? A person can "like" or agree with part of a post, but not necessarily the whole post. And nobody anywhere said anything about killing their own child "no matter what they had done".
> 
> Maybe a girl-friend killer would be abused in prison, maybe they wouldn't. Maybe they would get what they truly deserve, maybe they wouldn't. Maybe a person's soul is more important than what happens to their body.
> 
> ...


Well, so much for holiday discussions, lol.
I read a difference in your tone and context vs an earlier poster who came off as somewhat abrasive and a little out of touch.
There is currently a series on showtime called "The Judge" about a man, a judge, who has a son involved in the hit and run death of another local teen.
His dad drives him to the police station in order to turn himself in. It was then he discovers the parents of the dead boy are mafia leaders. I won't throw out any spoilers, and the series seems to wane a little (to me) as it goes on, but it does give a little insight into what parents are willing to do to protect their children, even those in positions of holding up the law.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The final FBI report is that he wrote in his notebook that he was responsible for her death and then he blew his brains out.
I still believe his parents knew the day he got back what happened.


----------

